# Onkyo 606B



## acommonsoul (Jan 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried out the new Onkyo TX-SR606B? I am ready to pick up a new receiver and I thought that this newer model looked better than the 605. Any comments on this unit would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I haven't, but everything I've said makes it look like te new version is better than the 605.

JCD


----------

